# اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........



## jojo_josiph (31 مايو 2007)

هديه لكل واحد حاول البحث عن مراثى ارميا .....................

(اللى بتتقال يوم الجمعه العظيمه فى الساعه الثانيه عشر) 

معلومه صغيره :الصوت نقى جدًا جدًا ...ولو عايز تعيط ركز معاه كلمه بكلمه

واللى عايز يتابع مع الشماس اللى بيقول ......يفتح مراثى ارميا الاصحاح الثالث ويتابع معاه

بس بجد جميله جدًا واتمنى ان الكل يستمتع بيها 

ولو عجبتكم دى انا عندى واحده تانيه بلحن حزين تانى (بس اللحن طويل شويه) 


 http://www.mediafire.com/?018z5c75zrl2vg1#1

                                     وبعد ما تسمعها ...ابقى سمعنى  رأيك


----------



## sandy23 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

شكرا جوجو الرب يباركك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## jojo_josiph (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

ميرسى ساندى على مرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

*ميرسى يا جوزيف جدا 
بجد جميلة..وياريت لو التانية بصوت مختلف تنزلها
الحاجات دى بتبقى بركة كبيرة جدا ​*


----------



## ك. حامي الايمان (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

نشكرك يا جوجو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

انا بحب مراثي ارميا بس مش عرفة احملها ممكن تقولي ازاي


----------



## erianloka (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

غاية فى الروعة


----------



## roma2007 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
جارى التحميل


----------



## farafiro (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

ممكن أعرف اسم الشماس؟؟


----------



## the servant (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

سلام ونعمة جووووو..........

بجد رائعة كلها تعزية بس لو عند حضرتك بصوت المعلم فرج ياريت تحطهااااااا


----------



## اكرامى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وجارى التحميل


----------



## Sosoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

هـــاي .......مش عـــــــــارفـــة أحـــــملـهـــــــــــــــــــــم
أبعتوهالي علي الميل


----------



## Sosoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

t.puny******.com


----------



## Sosoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

t.puny علي الياهو دوت كوم


----------



## Sosoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

[FONT="Book Antiqua"]*مـــــــــــش عـــــــــــــارفـــــــــــــــة أحمـــــــــــــلهـــــــــــا
النجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــددددددددةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة*[/FONT]:scenic:


----------



## twbia (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

دة اسمة ابونا القس متياس نصر


----------



## bero80 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

هي فعلا رائعه جدا بس ممكن ترفعها علي 
4 shared


----------



## osamr (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*



hany_grgis قال:


> مراثى ارميا النبى برابط من السيرفر بتاعى
> 
> اضغط هنا
> 
> ...


الف شكر اخونا جوجوبس ياريت تتعود انك متستعملش الرابدشير 

وشكرا الى العضو الكريم على روابط فور شيرنيج


----------



## bero80 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

shared 4
مش شغال ياريت يتم تفعيله


----------



## bero80 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

سلام المسيح معاكم رجاء محبة ياريت اللي يقدر يرفع مراثي ارميا علي موقع www.4sharead.com 
واكون شاكر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشقة شربل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

شكرا يا جوجو جاري التحميل


----------



## samy makram (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

شكرا جدا جميلة اوي


----------



## hany13 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

*ميرسى ربنا يعوضك وعلى فكرة المراثى دى لابونا متياس نصر وبيخدم فى كنيسة مارمرقس عزبة النخل وعلى فكرة انا حافظ المراثى بنفس الطريقة دى وابونا متياس معروف جدا فى مجال الالحان والطقس الكنسى وصلولو كتير اوى ياجماعة ربنا وحده عارف الظروف اللى بيمر بيها وهو محتاج لصلوات كل واحد فينا*


----------



## geoass76 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

سلام الحقيقة كل ما ادوس على اللنك ما تتفتح امراثى ارميا ارجو وجود اى مواقع اخرى لها وشكرا على تعبكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## margow (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## جرجس رمزي (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

شكرا يا جوجو
مراثي ارميا من أجمل مايقال في الجمعه العظيمه
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kmmmoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل مراثى ارميا سمعتها فى حياتى........*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## prosport (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مراثي أرميا بروابط  من  4shared 

http://www.4shared.com/file/68886702/b673244c/Marathy_Armia_-_Abouna_Metyas_Nasr.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7415583/1f8e96c0/sharing.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد جمال ربنا يباركك


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكر محبتك يا جوزيف وربنا يعوض تعبك ويزيدك محبه ونعمه وسلام*


----------



## minaghopreal (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مراثي ارميا جميلة جدا
بس أبونا هو اللي بيقولها مش الشماس


----------



## gosa (3 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلااااااااااااااااااااام علي الجمال  ميرسيى خالص علي مراثي ارميا انا كنت بدور عليها من زمان الالحان الكنسيه جميله خالص  بس الي يسمعها بتدقيق gosa


----------



## ميخافوزي (2 مارس 2009)

غاية فى الروعة


----------



## koko miro (5 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى اوى يا جوجو مراثى ارميا دى تحفة اوى بجد ياريت كل الناس تسمعها ​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا  يا جوجو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## amirmoner (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا بجد انا بادور عليها من زمان اوى شكرا الف شكر بجد بس انا لسا مش لاقى الفيل الداونلوج ولا هو بعد الرد


----------



## zazo2009 (2 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة:warning:


----------



## zazo2009 (2 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## zazo2009 (2 مايو 2009)

[]سلام ونعمة::warning:


----------



## jeny (6 أكتوبر 2009)

akeeed 7elwa geddan ya jojo
w rabena ye3awadak


----------



## koko zakaria (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxx


----------



## birofox (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا جوجو ولكن الرابط لا يعمل

ربنا معاك​


----------



## alkaldane (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح 
شكرا لك رائعة و معزية


----------



## MATTEW (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما اجملها ما احلاها مراثي ارميا 

جميله جدا و خصوصا صوت الشماس جميل قوي 

سلام المسيح مع الكل 
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

روعه رروعه روعه

شكرا جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## nashaatm (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## deah (8 أبريل 2011)

مش عارفة أنزلها. ?where is the link


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*تم تعديل اللينك باول مشاركة 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## jojof (12 أبريل 2011)

jojo_josiph قال:


> هديه لكل واحد حاول البحث عن مراثى ارميا .....................
> 
> (اللى بتتقال يوم الجمعه العظيمه فى الساعه الثانيه عشر)
> 
> ...


ميرسى بس عل فكرة فيه ابونا لوقا عبد المسيح الدوير بيقولها رائعه برضو


----------



## wsad amir wsad (13 أبريل 2011)

_*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتيييييييير كتييييييييييييييير 
شكرا الله يبارك حياتكم .
*_


----------



## لاف توتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

*بجد روعه روعه 
الكلمات مع الموسيقى جميله
بس لو من غير موسيقى كانت 
هتكون اجمل 
من اجمل  اللى بحب اسمعه فى الجمعه العظيمه *


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (25 مارس 2014)

*مراثي ارميا اصلا جميلة جدا*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 مارس 2014)

Well don Jojo forest time I hear it ...! Thank you


----------



## peace_86 (27 مارس 2014)

كمية أعضاء جدد شاركوا في هذا الصفحة فقط..

تسجيل ملاحطة


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2014)

تحفة ليس لها مثيل طقس كنسيتنا فى اسبوع الالام


----------

